# New World



## Motrul (15. November 2021)

Hallo erst einmal,

Es tut mir leid, dass ich Euer Forum zweckentfremde aber es ist mir ein Anliegen meine Erfahrungen mit dem Support von dem Spiel New World zu teilen und möglicherweise mal zu erfahren, ob und wieviele Spieler sich ungerecht gebannt fühlen.

Natürlich wird es gleich wieder Diskussionen darüber geben , ob man zurecht oder Unrecht gebannt wurde. Darauf will ich aber eigentlich gar nicht weiter eingehen.

Zu meinem Fall: Freitags morgens, vor der Arbeit, habe ich noch schnell ein paar Elitegebiete ingame nach Questitems für die Waffenq abgefarmt. Als ich nach der Arbeit weitermachen wollte, stand schon beim Einloggen, dass ich gebannt wäre aufgrund von Betrug.

Im livechat mit einem GM wurde mir nicht weitergeholfen und lapidar auf die Onlinebeschwerderegistrierung hingewiesen. Ich machte dort ein Ticket auf, mit der Bitte meines wohl versehentlich gesperrten ACC wieder freizuschalten. Nach 20 Minuten bekam ich auch direkt eine Antwort via Email. Die Enttäuschung war allerdings groß, als ich merkte, dass sie eine computergenerierte Standardantwort war mit dem Inhalt, dass mein ACC dauerhaft gesperrt bliebe und sie ab sofort auf keine weiteren Emails mehr reagieren würden.

Ich öffnete daraufhin wieder den Livechat. Dort wurde mir erneut geraten  mich an das besagte Kontaktformular zu wenden. Als ich ihm sagte, dass dort keine Reaktion mehr zu erwarten wäre und ob es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe, mit einem Zuständigen in Kontakt zu treten, kam keine Antwort.

Ich bat ihn wenigstens mir zu sagen, was ich den verbrochen haben soll  damit ich meine Freunde zumindest davon unterrichten kann, so dass diese nicht den selben Fehler machen würden. Er dürfe es mir nicht sagen, bekam ich als Antwort. Als ich dort im Forum einen Post verfassen wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass ich auch dort gebannt war, ohne dort jemals aktiv gewesen zu sein.

Danach bekam ich eine Email um den Kundensupport zu bewerten. Natürlich fiel diese sehr schlecht aus, am Ende jedoch hatte ich die Chance mich anrufen zu lassen. Diese vermeintliche Chance nutze ich. Leider war es aber nicht die Hotline der Gamingabteilung sondern lediglich die der Verkaufsplattform. Dort  so muss ich sagen, wurde sich wirklich sehr viel Mühe gegeben und ich wurde mehrfach weiterverbunden. Nach 30 Minuten hatte ich leider immer noch nicht den zuständigen Mitarbeiter am Telefon aber zumindest jemanden, der den Fall aufnahm und weiterleiten wollte.

Bisher habe ich leider keine Antwort erhalten.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! Es geht mir mittlerweile nicht mehr primär darum, dass ich das Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann. Es geht mir vielmehr darum, wie mit uns Spielern umgegangen wird. Es riecht für mich sehr nach Willkür. Wenn ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht habe, dann möchte ich das doch gerne wissen. Der Grund des Banns wurde mir bislang nicht erläutert. Ich kann versichern, dass ich keinen Bot laufen hatte. Möglicherweise habe ich ja unbewusst einen Bug ausgenutzt aber selbst wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt noch einmal kaufen würde, würde es mir wahrscheinlich wieder passieren, da ich wirklich keine Ahnung habe was ich gemacht haben soll.

Geht es anderen Spielern ähnlich oder bin ich ein Einzelfall  sozusagen ein Kollateralschaden?


----------

